# Worst invention of the horse world?



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I have been hesitant to put this up because I don't want to start a huge argument, and if one is started, I will have this thread taken down, BUT

What, in your opinion, is the worst invention of the horse world?

I'll start. I HATE tie-downs. There are much better ways to solve a horse's head tossing problem! :evil: 

Rant over. Your turn.


----------



## Saranda

Anything that is made with the purpose to control a horse through physical or psychological pain.


----------



## equiniphile

Tom Thumb bits.


----------



## Rachel1786

this


----------



## paintluver

Holy buckets... what is that?? ^^^


----------



## attackships

probably not worst but i laughed when i saw a vibrating plastic pitch fork online the other day haha


----------



## fkcb1988

Why do you feel that way?

I personally dont have a problem with a tie down. Western tie downs dont hurt or cause any unpleasantness. They can be adjust to the right size and have kept me from getting popped in the face.

I cant think of anything I HATE right now but I dont care for hobbles or twitches. Just because they are misused alot and I think there are better things that can be done.


----------



## TexasBlaze

Tiedowns arent designed to keep a horses head down. Theyre meant for the horse to be able to lean against it if they need too in, say, a barrel run or something. If theyre being used to keep the head down then they arent being used correctly and that is all on the owner and not the tack.

There are quite a few bits i think should never have been created. Mainly those that have HUGE ports, terribly long shanks, and overall way overharsh pieces.


----------



## equiniphile

Most things in the horse world that we cringe at have a time and a place. Draw reins, martingales, hobbles, twitches, etc. are all useful tools when experienced trainers are using them temporarily in the training/retraining process. Like many things, they're given a bad rep when the wrong people use them.

My only real qualms are minimal: Several types of bits, stacks, firing/blistering....


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Interesting. I really like what everyone has to say. I respect what everyone is saying completely about tie-downs and I feel a little more enlightened. I guess that what I should have said was I hate when people use tie-downs with an incorrect purpose. But, I guess this entire thread could be about equipment used incorrectly..

Thanks guys.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

Anything used on a horse (I'm stealing your word here Drummer) incorrectly. Although I do think several things dont belong in the horse world, like barbed bits, as they cannot be used correctly. I am not a huge fan of tie downs or martingales either, but they have their use (even though rarely used correctly).


----------



## DancingArabian

The gadgets, shoeing techniques and other assorted horrible things used on the Big Lick horses.


----------



## godrocks

I was recently advised to use a tie down by someone more experienced than me to help collect the horse I was riding. I don"t know alot but I know it only stressed the horse out. No Thanks


----------



## Lockwood

The notion of getting a horse to move in an unnatural way that it doesn’t ordinarily do on it’s own. 
I’m not talking about things that can be brought out with considerate training, like a suspended trot under saddle since they do that on their own in the field, it’s more of the things that make some of the public say ohh and ahh, yet have they no idea (or maybe they do and don’t care) how an animal is forced to move in that way and the horrific training measures it took to achieve it .
This in turn leads to cruel practices becoming “normal“ as everyone wants to be the biggest or the best at whatever discipline it is, and the regard for the horse is absolutely gone….ie: stacks and soring. :evil:
However, it happens in plenty of disciplines beyond that


----------



## GotaDunQH

Two things for me; one involves tack, the other training:

1. TOM THUMBS! They ALL need to be put on a boat and set adrift never to make it back to shore again.

2. ROLLKUR in Dressage. It's just so painful and detrimental to do that to a horse who is carrying two bits in its mouth.


----------



## xJumperx

I'd have to say Rollkur has got me all twisted up. 
That's just going too far. If you are jumping to that extension of the boat, especially if you are going as far as to bending to your toe, you seriously need to reavaluate what your goals are. To be a horseman, or to be a knowitall.


----------



## Tianimalz




----------



## Inga

Tianimalz said:


>


That looks like a midevil torture device. I guess now that I think of it, so do a lot of the curb bits. :-(


----------



## Tianimalz

Inga said:


> That looks like a midevil torture device. I guess now that I think of it, so do a lot of the curb bits. :-(


No they don't. Curb bits are no worse than any other bit, it just gives different cues. 

However, when those "cues" are brute force and pain like the hackamore I posted above, then THOSE are the ones that run off of "threatening" the horse.


----------



## waresbear

attackships said:


> probably not worst but i laughed when i saw a vibrating plastic pitch fork online the other day haha


Oh geez, I want one now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer23

Tom Thumbs, because they're cheap and aren't good in any hands.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kassierae

I beg to differ on tom thumbs. While I do not care for them, it's the only bit my mare will respond to well. I've tried snaffles, gags, double jointed snaffles of all kinds, rollers, curbs, combo bits, myler bits. She works 110% best with a tom thumb. Ran barrels in it and won, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Appleval

I feel that anything that meant to change a horse physical means is just wrong. Would you let someone try to change the physical means of how you work?


----------



## JackOfAllTrades

EAR TWITCHING!!! I have a horse that when I first got him, you couldn't touch his head. If you have to attack a horses ear to control him, you shouldn't be in the horse world.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Stacked shoes for big lick Tennessee Walkers, they should be outlawed!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

waresbear said:


> Stacked shoes for big lick Tennessee Walkers, they should be outlawed!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awful awful things.. I agree. Another thing that cannot be used without being detrimental to the horse.


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Oh I know. Where I used to board, a new "trainer" came in with all of these horrific things. ^^^ those being one of them, (Hence the thread) and as you can imagine, everyone with half a brain got the hell out of there. 

We are now happily at our new peaceful facility


----------



## Appleval

These look painful.








This bit is pimped by universal Train***** Sharon Camarillo. 1) It’s a gag bit 2) It’s twisted wire 3) It’s a curb on top of being a gag 4) It has those squared off cheek piece holders that add to the poll pressure. This bit is prime stupid bait. Putting it on your horse is like a flashing neon sign that you’re a complete idiot where horses are concerned.


----------



## EnglishGirl144

^that looks nasty! ive had 2 horses that would only work in a tom thumb. i dislike twitches. to many people miss use them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox

Tom Thumb bits, and the bicycle chain bit (Like the one shown below). Anything used on Big Lick horses, as has been stated, is awful.


----------



## ArabianGrace

These scare me


----------



## StarfireSparrow

While it is not a thing per se, I hate all the gimmicks out there that are marketed as something that will "fix issue xyz with your horse just by using abc product." As a friend of mine put it succinctly, "if you get more reaction with less pressure, the item in question is harsher than whatever you are replacing." I wish more people would understand that tack does not train your horse, you do! And it takes TIME. If a quick fix is promised, it won't last.


----------



## xJumperx

ArabianGrace said:


> These scare me


 
I want to take these bits, shove them in the mouths of those who use them, and yank back and forth a few times. I swear, some people...


----------



## Golden Horse

Let me take a different thought, I vote for white breeches, what sadist thought of them?


----------



## kiwi79

Have to agree with Golden Horse on the white breeches. Also white saddle blankets because they look so lovely in the shop and for the first couple of rides then never look that good again no matter how well you clean them. I cant help buying them though!


----------



## Missy May

I agree...the tie down is among the worst of horse world inventions.

I think the use of nylon for latigos is a horrible "material use" for an otherwise great "invention".


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I use nylon latigos, and will only use nylon latigos. Amy saddle I've bought with leather ones have immediately been replaced. I find for me, they tie better, tighten better, hold just fine, and loosen better when needed. I've been using them for 14 years. Why do you dislike them?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fkcb1988

I thought this explained tiedowns well.

The Tiedown - Horse Training & Care - TeamRoper.com


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

ArabianGrace said:


> These scare me


I just realized that the top bit has spikes FACING me.... Too disgusting for words....

and the other two get to sit in the same boat.


----------



## blue eyed pony

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> I just realized that the top bit has spikes FACING me.... Too disgusting for words.....


And then take into account that the cheekpiece is actually a very harsh one... -shudders-

Mechanically, that bit is awful. Even if it was smooth, it would still be awful. I hate them. The cheekpiece of the bridle attaches to one ring, and then the rein attaches to the other, and there is a very harsh pinching effect on the poor horse's lips. Pretty sure it's the ring attached to the mouthpiece that the rein attaches to.

The spikes make it a thousand times worse. Now it's painful just sitting in the horse's mouth doing nothing. Whoever would use or make such an awful contraption should be shot.


----------



## fkcb1988

The disgusting things people come up with. What nut jobs they have to be! That goes for the people who use or allow it to be used on there horse too. Heartless!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

I agree. I also hate the ignorance claim. "I didn't know!" ....Really? You "didn't know" that putting a epic bit in your horse's mouth would hurt him? Okay...


----------



## Saranda

As far as I know, the spiked bit with the double cheekpiece is an ancient driving bit from India, but some people might be using them up to this day. They are indeed terrible to even look at...


----------



## Missy May

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I use nylon latigos, and will only use nylon latigos. Amy saddle I've bought with leather ones have immediately been replaced. I find for me, they tie better, tighten better, hold just fine, and loosen better when needed. I've been using them for 14 years. Why do you dislike them?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I just don't. 
First, they don't have the same flex properties as leather, so if a horse is a bit pudgy or loose skinned they "push into" the skin w zero give. Second, a person can easily get one too tight and it will not loosen. This, I am sure, isn't something you would do - but there are less knowledgeable people that don't know much about saddle fit AND they want a saddle "tight" w/o thought to what is "to tight" and what is simply "tight enough". Bad combination, imho. 
And, there are a lot of lower quality ones with "bumps" around the holes that can stick into the horse. 
In the right hands, I am sure they are fine. I don't want nylon anything on my horse - with the possible exception of a halter so long as the crown is leather.


----------



## Missy May

I don't just judge individual's by their treatment of animals, I judge entire nations. I pay more for made in the USA if possible (i.e., a given item can be found that is made in the USA). I _never, not ever _buy leather products of any kind made in China.


----------



## wetrain17

I did not go through this whole thread, so I'm sorry if someone already said this, but white polo wraps and white saddle pads.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Sorry but leather isn't going to give either, maybe like .05 of an inch, not enough to make a difference. Nylon will not mold like leather will, it holds up longer, and doesn't stick when it's humid outside. You can get leather just as tight as nylon, but I agree some people get conches wayyyy too tight.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobthebuilder

I'll have to agree- many things are made bad by the people using them. Draw reins for example- many use them as a simple means of getting the horse 'on the bit'.
Personally I do not like the pessoa lunging system- I dont like what it is based on so to speak . ::: Sustainable Dressage - Tack & Auxillary Equipment - Gadgets & Auxiliary Equpiment ::: offers a good explanation, as well as an alternative 
Some bits are also only ok in the hands of experienced riders- others, like those shown are just... Disgusting. I think the most distressing things come up when you google 'saddleseat tack' and look at the bits  Mule mouth.. Bicycle chain... I mean, honestly. 
Also, this is just weird.







Never used it, so I can't really say anything against it...


----------



## waresbear

Golden Horse said:


> Let me take a different thought, I vote for white breeches, what sadist thought of them?


 
Hey! I show in white breeches, what's wrong with them?


----------



## Chiilaa

Bobthebuilder said:


> Also, this is just weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never used it, so I can't really say anything against it...


Given that it is called the "Ezee Wean", I am pretty sure that fits into the category of things that should never have been invented. Some people... They don't deserve animals...


----------



## nvr2many

MangoRoX87 said:


> Sorry but leather isn't going to give either, maybe like .05 of an inch, not enough to make a difference. Nylon will not mold like leather will, it holds up longer, and doesn't stick when it's humid outside. You can get leather just as tight as nylon, but I agree some people get conches wayyyy too tight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to say, that when I was shopping for my new saddle over a year ago, I was like, OMG replace these nylon cinches with leather, what is the deal. Butttttttttttttt, was told to give it a try and I love, love, love them! Lots easier to cinch up properly! They do not stick, no fuss no muss. Would not go back.


----------



## Golden Horse

waresbear said:


> Hey! I show in white breeches, what's wrong with them?


They are WHITE, that's what is wrong, and just speaking personally I choose not to wear white because I am a dirt magnet. My son can wear white/light color clothes all day and still look clean and tidy at the end of the day, me, I can't get from the house to the truck without picking up marks.

My dad used to say his biggest nightmare was the thought of getting me in a white wedding dress to the church, and still look OK:rofl:

Oh and there is the small point that I am old and fat and white is so not flattering


----------



## waresbear

Oh phooey poo, white looks good on you! White looks good on a clean horse, well turned out rider, not for bumming around the trails, lol!


----------



## Golden Horse

*SIGH* each to their own, but no white does NOT look good on me, and I just lack the ability to stay well turned out, it is a genetic defect I swear, son John, just looks good in anything, me, well I just look like pig-pen


----------



## Back2Horseback

Chiilaa said:


> Given that it is called the "Ezee Wean", I am pretty sure that fits into the category of things that should never have been invented. Some people... They don't deserve animals...


Are the "small discomfort prongs" & "flexible prongs" supposed to poke MOM so as to prevent her from allowing foal to nurse any longer....is that why it's called "easy wean"? The word gross doesn't begin to describe it for me.

And those bits shown...ESPECIALLY the India driving bits of old are beyond horrifying. To imagine lots of horses, @ one time or other had to suffer wearing "tack" such as those makes me LITERALLY NAUSEATED.


----------



## waresbear

Snow white breeches, snow white pad, black coat and black horse, that would look excellent for you & Ben, no doubt in my mind. Stay under a dust cover when you are not riding! How come no one has invented a dust cover for riders to stay clean, but the stupid stacked shoes & crazy spiked bits got invented?


----------



## Missy May

MangoRoX87 said:


> Sorry but leather isn't going to give either, maybe like .05 of an inch, not enough to make a difference. Nylon will not mold like leather will, it holds up longer, and doesn't stick when it's humid outside. You can get leather just as tight as nylon, but I agree some people get conches wayyyy too tight.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It gives quite a bit more than that, actually - especially when wet. I do not use a buckle, just a knot. Nylon literally gives - zero. It is possible that leather does not give as much when buckled.


----------



## FlyGap

I'm sick of pinchy waffle neoprene, just give people the good stuff.
I bought a few when they first came out and at first thought they were great, then there were those times when they bunched up and caused some NASTY sores.

Tail docking for me is the worst practice EVER. Not all Clydes are going to be shown or used as carriage horses and live in air conditioned fly free barns their entire lives, so leave their tails ALONE! Why can't you just keep the hair short and braid it!?!?! I had a re hab clyde that was miserable for years trying to swish flies with his little stub, poor guy.


----------



## Golden Horse

FlyGap said:


> Tail docking for me is the worst practice EVER. Not all Clydes are going to be shown or used as carriage horses and live in air conditioned fly free barns their entire lives, so leave their tails ALONE! Why can't you just keep the hair short and braid it!?!?! I had a re hab clyde that was miserable for years trying to swish flies with his little stub, poor guy.


Tail docking has been banned since 1949 in the UK, I grew up thinking it was an archaic practice, didn't realize until recently it was still allowed over here.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I have to say...I own the ezee wean XD when your filly is breaking through fences at nearly 1 and a half years old because her dam will not wean her, you get a little desperate. XDD it doesn't work if your horse knows how to get their halter off, but it's not as scary as it seems, they are made of rubber and they just poke the mare when the baby goes to nurse. Mom gets agitated with it and eventually weans the baby on her own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

Missy May - and see my saddles are made to where you HAVE to buckle  I'm a person who when I can't get to the next hole, I don't mind riding a tad loose (not like dangerously but ya know)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HarleyWood

i use tie downs on my qh as he has a rearing problem and cant get him over it. my friend uses them so her horse doesnt smack her in her face again while running.


----------



## Inga

Chiilaa said:


> Given that it is called the "Ezee Wean", I am pretty sure that fits into the category of things that should never have been invented. Some people... They don't deserve animals...


 
Oh my goodness... so the foal goes to drink, the mare gets stabbed with the prongs? What the heck? I just can't get over some folks.


----------



## Golden Horse

Calm down on the Ezee Wean idea people, she doesn't get "stabbed by prongs" as much as annoyed by rubber fingers, so she moves away from the foal. Are there better ways to wean? Hell yes, is it cruel?, probably not.


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench




----------



## AsBr96

I personally think any intense bits with chains or the Mikmar combination bit is the most pointless and stupidess thing they have came up with. If you think you need to use these intense gadgets to control a horse then the horse needs more training before pushing.


----------



## GotaDunQH

I love nylon tie straps! I have them on both my work AND my show saddle.


----------



## BarrelBunny

I'm going to have to say ANY bit in the wrong hands... :shock:


----------



## GotaDunQH

BarrelBunny said:


> I'm going to have to say ANY bit in the wrong hands... :shock:


But there are some bits where the hands don't matter. They are just bad bits no matter what.


----------



## hisangelonly

I've seen a horse bleed from the mouth with a plain snaffle bit. The idiots had a stallion and were trying to get him calm (exhausted) enough for their 10 year old to ride. They pulled on his mouth so bad. . And they had huge spurs. The stud was cremello. He was bleeding from the sides and mouth. I don't like dumb people. They were riding "charro" I think it's called. I think it originated in Mexico. You know the saddles with the huge horns. Anyways they were so rough with that poor horse. Why would you even want to put your kid on a stud I don't know. It was ridiculous. Me and my mom were furious watching. It was a rodeo type deal. So there were mares too. And they put their kid on a stud. Stallion wouldn't calm down so they made his sides bleed from huge spurs and his mouth bleed with a plain snaffle bit. It made me sick!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Purple monkey what is that awful thing in that horses mouth? He's bleeding. My gosh. WHY do people do this?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

Nylon in my experience gives more theb leather and os way easier to lossen/ tighten properly. Leather seems to stick and not want to come undone where as my nylon will give. I buckle mine as well as a knot to keep the extra out of the way but I dont over tighten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ParaIndy

equiniphile said:


> Tom Thumb bits.


Why? Just wondering.


----------



## COWCHICK77

Missy May said:


> I just don't.
> First, they don't have the same flex properties as leather, so if a horse is a bit pudgy or loose skinned they "push into" the skin w zero give. Second, a person can easily get one too tight and it will not loosen. This, I am sure, isn't something you would do - but there are less knowledgeable people that don't know much about saddle fit AND they want a saddle "tight" w/o thought to what is "to tight" and what is simply "tight enough". Bad combination, imho.
> And, there are a lot of lower quality ones with "bumps" around the holes that can stick into the horse.
> In the right hands, I am sure they are fine. I don't want nylon anything on my horse - with the possible exception of a halter so long as the crown is leather.


I am with you on this one. 
One of my biggest pet peeves is a nylon "latigo" with a sythetic cinch. No stretch whatsoever. I use leather and a natural fiber cinch. And I don't use the buckles on a cinch. I am a stickler for stretch in a cinch because the rigging on my saddles sit a little further back than a full double. Where my cinch sits there is more rib expansion with breathing. 
Leather DOES stretch. Especially after it gets wet, anyone that has got their boots wet and walked in them has experienced it or rode a saddle to the point that the stirrup holes have been stretched out and needed replacing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Please excuse my western ignorance, but..... what is a latigo?


----------



## AnrewPL

That Ezee Wean thing looks like something I’d put on my horse to ride him to a Heavy Metal concert.


----------



## COWCHICK77

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> Please excuse my western ignorance, but..... what is a latigo?


Your tie strap to tighten or loosen your cinch 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL

Latigo is a type of leather, which, due to the process used to tan it, exhibits particular properties which makes it excellent for making things like whips, belts and cinch straps, the things used on a western saddle to secure the girth to the saddle. Since for a long time latigo leather has been used for cinch straps, cinch straps have over time come to be known as latigos.


----------



## AnrewPL

That Ezee Wean thing looks like something I’d put on my horse to ride him to a Heavy Metal concert.


----------



## COWCHICK77

AnrewPL said:


> That Ezee Wean thing looks like something I’d put on my horse to ride him to a Heavy Metal concert.


LOL! I have some of these that were used to wean dairy calves.....


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I think they nylon latigo is just like any other thing on the horse world. You have to know how to use it. I have enough common sense to tighten my saddle up tight enough to where it holds the saddle in place, but not to where its digging into skin or fat. I like to rely on my balance to hold myself and the saddle on the horse, not an overly tightened cinch, whether it be nylon or leather, because it can happen with both.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag

Andrew, I'll take it one farther. Yes, it's a tanning process that makes the leather more water and sweat resistant, but the leather isn't quite as strong as regular veg tanned leather. Latigo tan is easy to spot because it is a dark red/burgundy.


----------



## AnrewPL

I’ve always used double layered poly urethane webbing for cinch straps myself. I have found the woven nature of it makes it reasonably stretchy but not too much and with a mohair girth it works fine. And it’s just one more thing I don’t have to oil when I clean my saddle.


----------



## Ashsunnyeventer

I think anything has the potential to be used badly. For example, at an old barn, the working student would hit the horses with the pointy part of the pitchfork while he was cleaning stalls to get them out of the way. Then, you have my gelding who HAS to be ridden cross country in a gag bridle and martingale. He never wants to work unless he's out on cross country- he comes alive and he forgets about the brakes. I need the martingale to keep his head from smacking me in the face. I have to twitch my mare in order to pull her mane, but we don't do it with the horrible looking metal thing. We just push on a pressure point and she stands still. it's still twitching, but not the way people are used to seeing. It's not so much the item as it is the way the item is used. Although , somethings like those TWH stacked shoes are just terrible- nothing good will come from that.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I'm guilty ok poking a horse with the end of a pooper scooper to move thier bum around. I seriously doubt it hurt them in Amy way. Now I would never poke one with an actual metal pitchfork, bit have done it many times with a plastic one. I promise if its just a poke it doesn't hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

MangoRoX87 said:


> Missy May - and see my saddles are made to where you HAVE to buckle  I'm a person who when I can't get to the next hole, I don't mind riding a tad loose (not like dangerously but ya know)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh, aha! That probably makes a difference in one's experience w them. I generally can't get a cinch too tight using a knot w/o _really_ working at it, but I can always get it "tight enough". I don't trust buckles. :hide:


----------



## Missy May

AnrewPL said:


> I’ve always used double layered poly urethane webbing for cinch straps myself. I have found the woven nature of it makes it reasonably stretchy but not too much and with a mohair girth it works fine. And it’s just one more thing I don’t have to oil when I clean my saddle.


Hmm. I don't think what you are describing is the same material I am talking about, but it sounds interesting. What I am talking about is the exact same material used on auto seat belts. No stretch, nada. I use a mohair too, and they stretch quite a bit over time, I think. Or maybe it is my imagination. 

Oiling...well, if one is oiling their gear to begin w...one little strap of leather shouldn't over tax them.


----------



## AnrewPL

Yeah its different stuff, the poly webbing is thicker and has a much looser weave than the seatbelt stuff, and the loose weave makes it much more flexible and allows a bit more stretch. And as for oiling saddles, when you have three western saddles, a half-breed stock saddle and an old piece of rubbish stock saddle, big set of saddlebags and a bridle, and a bridle headstall for each different hackamore (6) to do in one go it takes an entire day to do them all properly so not having to worry about cinch straps helps.


----------



## Back2Horseback

If it's soft rubber, then I rescind my comment! I guess it just LOOKS CREEPY! I can CERTAINLY see why one might use one in the. situation described. ;0)


----------



## oh vair oh

Worst invention of the horse world?

Shirley Roth.


----------



## GotaDunQH

^and I hope she stays in jail for quite a while.


----------



## verona1016

I have to say, big lick shoes are what I'd pick for worst invention. There's no way those can be put on that isn't detrimental to the horse, and the resulting gait is disgusting- why take a beautiful natural gait and turn it into _that_? There is no amount of money that could ever convince me to put those things on any horse I own.


----------



## Golden Horse

oh vair oh said:


> Worst invention of the horse world?
> 
> Shirley Roth.



Had to google that one, has she been convicted or still just accused?


----------



## waresbear

I don't know about y'all, but I am still trying to track down that vibrating manure picker, not many shopping days left til Christmas!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH

Golden Horse said:


> Had to google that one, has she been convicted or still just accused?


She was being held in a Florida jail to be sent back to Texas where she was charged (and to be arrainged) with an incident from the Reichert.


----------



## Toymanator

LoveMyDrummerBoy said:


> I have been hesitant to put this up because I don't want to start a huge argument, and if one is started, I will have this thread taken down, BUT
> 
> What, in your opinion, is the worst invention of the horse world?
> 
> I'll start. I HATE tie-downs. There are much better ways to solve a horse's head tossing problem! :evil:
> 
> Rant over. Your turn.


.... How about the human? This could go both ways, without the human the horse would continue to go about it's business in the wild. But with the human the horse has become a real asset when trained properly.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

Waresbear, they make a table you can pull into stalls, turn it on, scoop the stall on it and it shakes and keeps the poop and puts the clean shavings back in the stall! It's expensive though, like 3k if I remember right lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May

OutOfTheLoop said:


> Waresbear, they make a table you can pull into stalls, turn it on, scoop the stall on it and it shakes and keeps the poop and puts the clean shavings back in the stall! It's expensive though, like 3k if I remember right lol.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ooow, bet that is a big seller.


----------



## SayiWont

Rachel1786 said:


> this


Sadly, I have seen one of those things in action before and it ain't too pretty. And, to top it all off, it was at a regional 4-H show. The poor horse was being shown by some 12-13 year old girl who's parents had her using all kinds of cruel devices and "training" methods. EX: That bit with the reins on the very bottom rings, a homemade tie-down used to make the horse keep the TWH headset, and super short reins that kept insane amounts of pressure on the horse's mouth (as in mouth gaping open and pained expression). It is crazy what some people will do to a horse (that they claim to love) just to get one step closer to a ribbon.


----------



## z0mbie

Soring of the hooves on TWHs  It made me so sad to watch the abuse video on youtube


----------



## Hunter65

waresbear said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I am still trying to track down that vibrating manure picker, not many shopping days left til Christmas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBuDwOkRfQs&feature=share


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

In a fraction of thw time? I'm queen pooper scooper, I can scoop a stall faster than that fork could scoop a pile. Still neat though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I have to say, the Ezee Wean is no where near as bad as it looks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Hunter65 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBuDwOkRfQs&feature=share


Forget the Christmas presents for others, I want it for me!!!!!


----------



## Bridgertrot

This thing: Equine Miracle Harness
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KJsDustyDash

I would have to say Dermosodan Gel,. Alhough I suppose there might be circumstances where it could be used correctly. As a replacement for training or lack of time, evil.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

oh vair oh said:


> Worst invention of the horse world?
> 
> Shirley Roth.





GotaDunQH said:


> ^and I hope she stays in jail for quite a while.


Made bail 5:07 p.m. Sept. 26, the day after her arrest, according to the Marion County jail's inmate management system.


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman

Hunter65 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBuDwOkRfQs&feature=share


I wish I'd thought of that. :lol:


----------



## Hunter65

Bridgertrot said:


> This thing: Equine Miracle Harness
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



WTH???? looks like something my husband would put together lol


----------



## Back2Horseback

SayiWont said:


> Sadly, I have seen one of those things in action before and it ain't too pretty. And, to top it all off, it was at a regional 4-H show. The poor horse was being shown by some 12-13 year old girl who's parents had her using all kinds of cruel devices and "training" methods. EX: That bit with the reins on the very bottom rings, a homemade tie-down used to make the horse keep the TWH headset, and super short reins that kept insane amounts of pressure on the horse's mouth (as in mouth gaping open and pained expression). It is crazy what some people will do to a horse (that they claim to love) just to get one step closer to a ribbon.


When I saw almost ALL OF THE BITS on this thread, I thought "no way someone could justify the use of that!" (some I'd seen before, on SMROBS' "bit" thread sticky...

I don't think I'd have been able to stop myself from grabbing the little preteen know-nothing down off if that animal while simultaneously removing the whole damned bridle from the horse's head. Horrid!


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Worst inventions?

Tight Jodphurs with a seam just _there_ that leaves a girl sore after a day in the saddle

Over-hyped over-priced gel pads that you buy, use once, and then leave in your tack room for ever after

Miracle Supplements that will make your fat,lazy, spooky, bad-mannered, grumpy, poorly put-together equine friend into a healthy fit angel in just two weeks so long as you stick to the 'loading plan' that costs one months wages. Oh, and if you see no results, just continue the plan for another 6 weeks while your horses metabolism 'adjusts'.

Molasses

The need to plait neatly for hunting despite your horse knowing your going hunting, and seeking to load himself into the trailer and go go go before you're ready.

Mud

(Okay, that's not an invention)


----------



## Back2Horseback

Shropshirerosie said:


> Worst inventions?
> 
> Tight Jodphurs with a seam just _there_ that leaves a girl sore after a day in the saddle
> 
> Over-hyped over-priced gel pads that you buy, use once, and then leave in your tack room for ever after
> 
> Miracle Supplements that will make your fat,lazy, spooky, bad-mannered, grumpy, poorly put-together equine friend into a healthy fit angel in just two weeks so long as you stick to the 'loading plan' that costs one months wages. Oh, and if you see no results, just continue the plan for another 6 weeks while your horses metabolism 'adjusts'.
> 
> Molasses
> 
> The need to plait neatly for hunting despite your horse knowing your going hunting, and seeking to load himself into the trailer and go go go before you're ready.
> 
> Mud
> 
> (Okay, that's not an invention)


^ Your post completely had me rolling on a CRAPPY mood-morning...THANK YOU! There's no "Love" button to click on, and "Like" just wasn't gonna cut it for THIS POST. As DH would say, "Hoo-rah!" ;0)


----------



## kassierae

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

waresbear said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I am still trying to track down that vibrating manure picker, not many shopping days left til Christmas!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
MANURE FORK, regular/mini-tine, basic/motorized, easier cleaning

I actually own 2 of them and they are worth every dime. I have saved so much on bedding I think they've paid for themselves a couple of times already. The tines are so flexible that they're practicaly indestructible. Now that I've had these apple pickers, I really wouldn't want to go back. 

I got one because I have severe arthritis and slipped discs in my back, they really help with the back pain because you don't take as big a load and you aren't doing the sifting yourself, so it keeps my back from screaming if I have to do all 20 stalls and various turn outs in one day.


----------



## Critter sitter

Cody came to me only being ridden in a tom thumb. I would Love to change his bit but not sure what i should go with uggg.. I guess I need to start a thread.... Anyway I really do HATE anything that makes the horse not look natural.


----------



## Roperchick

molasses????

why do you hate molasses shropshirerosie?


----------



## blue eyed pony

I can't answer why Shrop hates it, but I can answer why I hate it.

It's rocket fuel. My horse doesn't get hot on ANYTHING, and molasses makes him loopy. I literally feed him grower and weaner pellets (high protein, high carbs, only thing that keeps the muscle on his back and hindquarter!) and there isn't an adult horse I know that they don't heat up... and he only gets a LITTLE more peppy. But molasses? OHMYGOD.


----------



## hisangelonly

Hmmm I guess every horse reacts differently to molasses. Molasses doesn't affect my lazy Arab at all. Lol. I always thought it was starch that made them hyper.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

worst harshest horse bit - Google Search

What would this be used for? I've never seen a bit with two little ball things on the port.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

worst harshest horse bit - Google Search

Eek
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

horse bit - Google Search

Wow that's crazy. I can barely tell what the mouthpiece is
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I'm not sure how this even works

horse bit - Google Search
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

I haven't read all of the comments..I just wanted to comment on the tie-down thing.. I can understand where people can assume or think that it's a harsh tool but it's really not, it can be used that way in the hands of different riders but when used correctly it's not a bad or hurtful tool at all. Someone had already posted that it was for the horse's benefit, and this is so true. They can lean into it, keep their head stable in it, and it's not something that is just used to hold the horse's head down. I don't ride my barrel horses at home with it (Most of the time)..It's needed for runs but just as a tool, not a training device.. 

I don't really want to say that there are tools in the horse world that I don't like.. Sure there are some pretty harsh and awful looking things but it also depends on the hands that are using it.. Any tool can turn into a "bad" tool in the hands of different owners/trainers.. I also can't really judge say an English tool, I don't have half the knowledge I need about those things that I need to judge their things.. I'd have to ask questions and become familiar with it before judging it.

That said..Using MY first hand experience.. I HATE bicycle chain bits that people use on barrel horses as a last resort when they're ruined their horse's mouth..

Tom Thumbs..Just no..



Missy May said:


> I agree...the tie down is among the worst of horse world inventions.
> 
> I think the use of nylon for latigos is a horrible "material use" for an otherwise great "invention".


I'm not going to touch the tie-down thing but I will only use nylon laitgos..I've had leather tear, slip, and just had bad experiences with it so I refuse to use them. Same goes for the side billet..My sister's leather side billet snapped in the middle of a run and the saddle slid off under her horse and drug her with it... Never again will I use leather.


----------



## hisangelonly

How is this a bit

ancient horse bit - Google Search
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

HAO your links aren't working.


----------



## hisangelonly

Everyone I know that uses a tie down only uses it because their horse raises its head. I see a lot of ropers use them. For roping ok. But they take that same horse on the trail with a tie down on. Even a lot of people who say their tie down is used on their horse because of their sport (barrels and roping etc) also use them on trails and just riding around. Not everyone does this. Just everyone I know. Maybe it's the area I live in. I call tie downs bandaids. They dont fix a head throwing problem. All of these horses also have upside down necks. My neighbor usually says something to set me off. He's the person who grew up thinking of horses as replaceable tools. I used to have a little buckskin cross. He would usually collect beautifully and come into a nice frame. He threw his head up once ( I don't remember why. I think I was trying a different bit. This horse hated snaffles?) and my neighbor saw it. He came up and said "that horse needs a tie down!". Omg. Really? Ugh. I appreciate the people who use the tools correctly. But when people use tie downs because their horse won't keep it's head down just bothers me. And usually the bit they're using isn't even supposed to be there. I'm talking big curb bits with high ports. These people are just riding down the road. Some people also say "well if he doesn't have a tie down he will rear". Again it's a bandaid. I've seen horses rear with tie downs on. At barrel races. Sorry. Rant over. I'm not talking about the people who only use tie downs at competitions for a real reason. I appreciate you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Sorry not buckskin cross. Mustang cross
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Dangit sorry about my links! I'm posting from a phone and I can't figure out how to insert pics from it. It's an iPhone. Anyone know how?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! I have some of these that were used to wean dairy calves.....


:shock: What the heck is that!? Where? How?.. SO many questions..



hisangelonly said:


> Everyone I know that uses a tie down only uses it because their horse raises its head. I see a lot of ropers use them. For roping ok. But they take that same horse on the trail with a tie down on. Even a lot of people who say their tie down is used on their horse because of their sport (barrels and roping etc) also use them on trails and just riding around. Not everyone does this. Just everyone I know. Maybe it's the area I live in. I call tie downs bandaids. They dont fix a head throwing problem. All of these horses also have upside down necks. My neighbor usually says something to set me off. He's the person who grew up thinking of horses as replaceable tools. I used to have a little buckskin cross. He would usually collect beautifully and come into a nice frame. He threw his head up once ( I don't remember why. I think I was trying a different bit. This horse hated snaffles?) and my neighbor saw it. He came up and said "that horse needs a tie down!". Omg. Really? Ugh. I appreciate the people who use the tools correctly. But when people use tie downs because their horse won't keep it's head down just bothers me. And usually the bit they're using isn't even supposed to be there. I'm talking big curb bits with high ports. These people are just riding down the road. Some people also say "well if he doesn't have a tie down he will rear". Again it's a bandaid. I've seen horses rear with tie downs on. At barrel races. Sorry. Rant over. I'm not talking about the people who only use tie downs at competitions for a real reason. I appreciate you!


Yeah, I've seen those people who just slap a tie down on their horse saying it's fixed the problem.. Nah, just as you said, put a bandaid on it until it becomes worse and the horse develops a rearing habit.



Shropshirerosie said:


> Mud
> 
> (Okay, that's not an invention)


This made me giggle.. I'd have to agree.


----------



## COWCHICK77

DrumRunner said:


> :shock: What the heck is that!? Where? How?.. SO many questions..


The ends that have the "balls" go in the nostril, like ring almost. When the calf goes to nurse he bumbs the udder with the spike, Naturally this irritates the cow and she kicks or moves off eventually weaning the calf. Nice Huh?


----------



## hisangelonly

And the horse gets hard in the face and heavy in front from leaning on the tie down. Drives me insane. Abuse of tools. And I am not trying to offend I promise but the charro style of riding does it. They shorten their tie downs so the horse has a "headset". In our annual stock show parade a lot of charro riders are there. Almost every single rider has a very tight tie down on their horse. Exceptions are some children's horses. And some of the Charro riders horses are stunningly beautiful. But again most I see have upside down necks :/. I'm sure other riding disciplines do this a lot too. Just where I live there's a lot of charro style riding. I see a lot of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Well I tried posting a pic from my phone. It just shows a little blue box with a ? In it. Can anyone see the pic?? It of something that is supposed to be an ancient bit
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

History of Horse Tack

Ok this is a website. Look at those bits! And those bridles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

finally on a computer. lol. this bit is kind of ancient. but geeze.


----------



## hisangelonly

ouch!


----------



## hisangelonly

what would be the purpose of this


----------



## Shropshirerosie

Roperchick said:


> molasses????
> 
> why do you hate molasses shropshirerosie?


Not because it's pretty much pure sugar that doesn't belong in a horses diet, but because the feed manufacturers think it's _okay_ to coat all manner of feed stuffs in it. Why do they do this? So that our horses shovel down their feed with enthusiasm thus persuading the owner who doesn't read ingredients that it's a good feed.

Of course they eat it! If broccoli was chocolate coated my son would eat it, but I'm sure as hell not going to feed him nothing but chocolate-coated vegetables. So why would I want to give my beloved equine friend and athlete molasses-coated feed?!


----------



## LadyDreamer

hisangelonly said:


> ouch!


Holy cavesson!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I know that was my thought. How can anyone think that's ok?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer

I was trying to focus on the bit to see what was wrong with it, but that noseband kept distracting me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I am not sure what kind of bit it is. Maybe something with a port? I don't know. That poor horses lower lip is losing circulation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

Shropshirerosie said:


> Not because it's pretty much pure sugar that doesn't belong in a horses diet, but because the feed manufacturers think it's _okay_ to coat all manner of feed stuffs in it. Why do they do this? So that our horses shovel down their feed with enthusiasm thus persuading the owner who doesn't read ingredients that it's a good feed.
> 
> Of course they eat it! If broccoli was chocolate coated my son would eat it, but I'm sure as hell not going to feed him nothing but chocolate-coated vegetables. So why would I want to give my beloved equine friend and athlete molasses-coated feed?!


 I don't know about horses food, however for humans, molasses is an antioxidant and it was recommend on a health show by several doctors to drink a 1/8 cup a day. Supposed to give your skin a glow and reduce facial wrinkles.


----------



## hisangelonly

Thank goodness there's a cure. My geldings facial wrinkles were awful...
Lol jk. But I didn't know molasses was good for people. Was it that show the doctors? Or doctor oz?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

The Doctors! I love that show, they listed horseback riding as an activity to prevent bone degeneration from aging and to maintain a youthful posture. Hubby was watching, the next week he was taking riding lessons with me, lol.


----------



## hisangelonly

Yes my physical therapist told me the rocking motion of the horse relaxes back muscles and strengthens core and leg muscles . Love love love it when docs agree with it. That' show the doctors is very neat. It's always interesting what they have to say.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

I saw this question asked by ParaIndy a few pages back and didn't spot an answer... If I just missed it, slap me over the head and point me in the right direction but -

What's wrong with tom thumb bits?


----------



## Muppetgirl

Worst invention for the horse:
Padded shoes and soring chains.......


----------



## Muppetgirl

LadyDreamer said:


> Holy cavesson!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What the heck is going on there? I've seen all manner of devices, but I can't make out what's going on with the nose band and bit.

Wow, that horses mouth is clamped shut like a bear trap.....so it can't get away from the pressure of the bit, otherwise it would be gaping.....hmmmm now that's interesting. You'd think with the looks of that bit that you'd hardly have to nudge a horse let alone apply enough pressure that you'd have to clamp its mouth shut like that.....interesting.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sometimes it is not an invention, but human genius for combining stuff










and sometimes the tack is OK, but it's what we choose to ask with it


----------



## Golden Horse

Or should we vote for string


----------



## hisangelonly

That's just terrible. The crap people will do to make money .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ktrolson

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Awful awful things.. I agree. Another thing that cannot be used without being detrimental to the horse.


Gotta agree with this one. it takes my vote!


----------



## BubblesBlue

Okay I'm just going to throw this out here.
I think that the worst invention of the horse world is riding itself, because if humans hadn't of thought of riding horses, wouldn't none of these exist?
How about them apples? 
I am not bashing riding itself because I love it just as much as the rest of you. This is just my psychological thinking.


----------



## Eolith

Without the invention of riding, humans wouldn't have any reason not to treat horses like cattle for slaughtering or game for hunting. The fact that we can achieve such a profound partnership with horses has in fact aided them greatly as a species (in the overall general sense).


----------



## horsesrox

i HATE horse slaughter lets say somone leaves a cute pony lets it starve then remembers about it takes it to auction gets sold and gets killled that pony could havse been that horse mad girls dream. how many horses haves been killed at slaughter that could have been perfect some old but wise horses get sold for slaughter they could havse been perfect for that little girl to learn on or that person who has had a bad fall to want to ride again honestly they need to stop it those horses dont get treted well ether. i heard a story of a proffesional horse rider who brought her horse from a auction it would have been sold to slaughter if she hadnt of brought it she got it healthy again and it became her favirote and best horse.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

horsesrox said:


> i HATE horse slaughter lets say somone leaves a cute pony lets it starve then remembers about it takes it to auction gets sold and gets killled that pony could havse been that horse mad girls dream. how many horses haves been killed at slaughter that could have been perfect some old but wise horses get sold for slaughter they could havse been perfect for that little girl to learn on or that person who has had a bad fall to want to ride again honestly they need to stop it those horses dont get treted well ether. i heard a story of a proffesional horse rider who brought her horse from a auction it would have been sold to slaughter if she hadnt of brought it she got it healthy again and it became her favirote and best horse.


Sticky topic but, IMO, (regulated) horse slaughter (such as we have here in Australia) is waaaaay more humane than the horse being neglected in a paddock for the rest of its life. Unfortunately due to overbreeding and poor foundation training there are heaps of horses out there that don't have a "market". Most of the horses that end up at slaughter aren't suitable for some little girl new to riding, or for the nervous rider. 

The story you heard was of a professional horse rider who got a horse from the killpen - and that's great. There are lots of horses out there up for adoption or that could be saved from slaughter but most of them aren't suitable for beginners, and beginners/unconfident riders make up a sizeable chunk of the market. Not to mention that most people who've developed their riding to the point where they could rehabilitate a horse choose instead to buy a young prospect to train from scratch for their discipline.

Slaughter keeps in check the horse population - if we didn't have it, there would be a whole lot more neglect and cruelty. What is important is that the slaughter industry is regulated - if you ban slaughter, the horses will only get sent somewhere else where there may be no requirements for humane practices. The horses won't all end up with miracle happy endings. Sad, but true.


----------



## DrumRunner

Uh oh..Here we go.. 

Horserox, I see that you are new to the forum - Hi and welcome... Horse slaughter is a particular subject that brings up mixed feelings, if you would like to read through a few threads on the subject feel free to comment or post on those threads, however, you will find that a majority of the members on the forum are pro slaughter. It all comes down to personal opinion and how different people view slaughter. I'm not chiming in to tell you to not post about horse slaughter, I just don't want the OP's thread to derail and go crazy.

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-protection/you-pro-slaughter-poll-108010/


----------



## Chiilaa

Golden Horse said:


> Sometimes it is not an invention, but human genius for combining stuff


The first thing I thought was "thank goodness the draws are through the snaffle and not the curb".


----------



## Inga

Golden Horse said:


> Or should we vote for string


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:

Oh my goodness! Whoever did that should spend the rest of their days in prison. That is sick. Who even thinks of this crap? Monsters!


----------



## Hunter65

Inga said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Oh my goodness! Whoever did that should spend the rest of their days in prison. That is sick. Who even thinks of this crap? Monsters!



I know this just breaks my heart


----------



## hisangelonly

I'd tell them where they can put their string...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WickedNag

all I could say in seeing some of these pictures...strings, shoes, bridles...was wtf??? My horses seem to live a dream life after seeing some of the things done to their friends.... so sad!


----------



## hisangelonly

Some people think they're above everything including the law
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy

Golden Horse said:


> Or should we vote for string


"Draw reins are too expensive, so lets just use baling twine."

.....:-( My comment is not appropriate for the public forum, so no comment.


----------



## hisangelonly

Horsie gas mask!!! lol


----------



## hisangelonly

grenade bit??


----------



## hisangelonly

my gosh


----------



## hisangelonly

dang id hate to have that in my mouth


----------



## hisangelonly

What IS it?


----------



## hisangelonly

the description says the bit is designed to keep the horses tongue from going over the mouthpiece. Well...this'll do it!


----------



## hisangelonly

sorry im finding alot of crazy stuff.


----------



## hisangelonly

its the bit wall of shame


----------



## hisangelonly

im pretty sure thats two bits. please correct me if im wrong...


----------



## hisangelonly

who would even think that fits


----------



## hisangelonly

And sometimes the people themselves do not fit the horses


----------



## hisangelonly

another bad invention. horse diving.


----------



## hisangelonly




----------



## EquineCookies

hisangelonly said:


> my gosh


O_O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver

That poor grey arab. I feel so bad for him. And those spurs holy buckets...


----------



## hisangelonly

I know he's trying so hard to keep his balance . I think those spurs are illegal here in the USA now. Not sure about other countries. But you know some people think they're above the law.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many

Missy May said:


> Oh, aha! That probably makes a difference in one's experience w them. I generally can't get a cinch too tight using a knot w/o _really_ working at it, but I can always get it "tight enough". I don't trust buckles. :hide:


Oh great! Now I am going to have this vision of my buckle breaking!!!!


----------



## trailhorserider

hisangelonly said:


> I know he's trying so hard to keep his balance . I think those spurs are illegal here in the USA now. Not sure about other countries. But you know some people think they're above the law.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've never heard of a law on spurs. Those look like typical mexican style spurs. I have seen similar spurs in collections. I've never seen them in use, but their use wouldn't surprise me. And really, if you keep them off the horse, they do no harm.

You know, I've tried hard to think what the worst horse invention is, and there is a LOT of stuff I would never use. BUT, there is a lot of stuff I would never use that someone else may have a use for and actually use in an appropriate fashion.

So while I wouldn't ride in a tie-down, cavesson, huge spurs or a spade bit, that doesn't mean that their use isn't appropriate for another rider. It just means that for they type of riding I do (trail riding) I don't feel my horses need those things.

Probably the worst photo I've seen on here is the big guy on the little Arab. How can he possibly feel he is the right size for that horse? I am a bit overweight myself and I would never do that to a horse. And to make matters worse, the saddle is too small and digging into his back. I don't know how the horse can even carry that guy. :-(

The baling twine is horrendous too. :evil: 

As for my vote of the worst invention in the horse world? I am going to agree with the other poster (and make myself unpopular I guess) and say horse slaughter. It is such a betrayal of an animal that serves man's every whim from the time of it's birth only to be thrown away in such a fashion.


----------



## trailhorserider

nvr2many said:


> Oh great! Now I am going to have this vision of my buckle breaking!!!!


On a western cinch? I have never had a buckle break in hours and hours of trail riding in all sorts of terrain. Maybe if you have an antique buckle or something. But with modern cinches, I've never had the buckle break.


----------



## trailhorserider

hisangelonly said:


> What IS it?


It looks like a mechanical hackamore.

I know a lady that rides in something similar and she calls it a "quiet control hackamore" but when I Googled the term I couldn't find a match. 

I kind of had to laugh because there isn't anything "quiet" about it. But if you call it something that makes it sound gentle, people believe it just because of the name. 

I have no problem with folks using mechanical hacks, but the fact that people think they are gentler than a bit of the same leverage makes me scratch my head. 

If you look you'll see that chain actual goes over the horse's nose. It's covered by leather, but still, you are riding with leverage with something like a stud chain over the nose. :shock: To me that's much more severe than the average curb bit.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

^^^ Not to mention the metal chin piece must press into the lower mandible very painfully when the reins come into play! :-(


----------



## Back2Horseback

Inga said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> Oh my goodness! Whoever did that should spend the rest of their days in prison. That is sick. Who even thinks of this crap? Monsters!


Agreed. THIS IS NYLON/nylon-type STRING....VERY STRONG...HORSE COULD NEVER LIKELY BREAK FREE FROM THE TORTUROUS POSITION HE'S IN. HE IS IN A-G-O-N-Y. 

He cannot possibly breathe worth a crap with his head/neck like that; his lips and tounge are being SLICED BY THE SLICK, TAUGHT STRING; and his JAW IS ANCHORED OPEN in attempt to TRY AND OBTAIN SOME RELIEF FROM THE PRESSURE. 

WHOMEVER DID THIS TO HIM NEEDS TO STAND DAILY STRUNG UP BY HIS THUMBS OVER HIS HEAD, AND ONLY THE VERY TIPS OF HIS TOES ABLE TO TOUCH THE FLOOR. No exaggeration. I'm a BIG FAN of "an eye for an eye"...& while the Bible/the word of G-d does not hold animals & humans as "equals", He DOES state that human beings ARE TO PROVIDE CARE & COMFORT FOR ALL HIS CREATURES...that nylon string, and associated position that poor baby has been "tied" in are about the furthest from that which one can get. 

Brings tears to my eyes and vomit rising up in my throat. There aren't enough words (even for ME!) to describe the grotesque nature of this "invention".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer

Back2Horseback said:


> Agreed. THIS IS NYLON/nylon-type STRING....VERY STRONG...HORSE COULD NEVER LIKELY BREAK FREE FROM THE TORTUROUS POSITION HE'S IN. HE IS IN A-G-O-N-Y.
> 
> He cannot possibly breathe worth a crap with his head/neck like that; his lips and tounge are being SLICED BY THE SLICK, TAUGHT STRING; and his JAW IS ANCHORED OPEN in attempt to TRY AND OBTAIN SOME RELIEF FROM THE PRESSURE.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And you know what's amazing? That horse has probably never hurt anyone, and probably never will, even though none of us would blame it if it, you know, accidentally kicked the person that did that in the head.

The worst invention in the horse world would have to be people who treat horses as mere tools and slaves, made for them to use and abuse. Almost everything else that has been mentioned in this thread can be fine in good hands (with the exception of a few of the bits - eurgh!), and as such I think it's the bad hands that are the worst inventions. Spurs can be a great tool when used properly, as can most bits and other pieces of tack.

The same with horse slaughter. It can be a good thing when it is done right, as it is a much better fate for many horses than starving in paddocks. In the wrong hands, the horse can undergo intense suffering, and it can be nothing more than a way for horrible people to make easy money.


----------



## hisangelonly

I agree that some of this stuff can have its use in the perfect hands. But just the fact that they're out there is asking for abuse by the wrong hands. Maybe there is no law. I thought there was but I could be wrong. It was awhile back that I heard that. I've seen them used for actual use. The horses side was bleeding. It's human nature to want power. But that doesn't mean we have to abuse it. Some unknowledgable people could come across any of these things and say hey my horse needs that. They then use it the wrong way and unknowingly cause the horse pain. Then they wonder why the horse bucked them off or reared . I also agree tie downs are good in the right hands. Around here I've never seen them in the right hands. A horse doesn't need a tie down to ride down the road. There's some things on here I don't see how they can be used without pain of some kind. Like the bit with that huge piece to keep the horses tongue under the bit. But that's an ancient bit and i don't think they make those anymore . And the huge guy on the Arab doesn't need a high IQ to know that the horse can barely walk. Just common sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

And another thing that can't be used right. Horse diving . And do they still make horsie gas masks? The horse looks like an alien lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

hisangelonly said:


> im pretty sure thats two bits. please correct me if im wrong...


eek, a pelham AND an overcheck?! ick ick ick ick ick.

The pelham itself is not an evil creation. It is a very useful tool in the right hands. Same goes for an overcheck. But putting both together has to be the most evil idea anybody ever had. The pelham with its poll pressure encourages the horse to drop its head... so (of course!!) on goes the overcheck to stop it from dropping its head. Ughhh -shudder-

edit; add to that, they're not even using the curb rings on the pelham. What's the logic with that? If you're not going to use the curb rings you're better off using just a snaffle... or a kimblewick.


----------



## hisangelonly

There is no logic in it. Prolly just some idiot who saw a double bridle and decided to make one themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

My head wants to think it's a racehorse, probably a standardbred, but only because here, pretty much the only people who use overchecks are standardbred racing folks.

But I just can't see a Standie owner/trainer using something like that... the majority of them are in it more for the horses than the money, because here, there's not a lot of money in Standie racing. Not when compared to gallops racing, so people in racing for the money are usually in gallops racing.


----------



## WSArabians

Stupid people.get my vote. 
I don't know whatever happened to Dawrin's Theory cause lord knows there are tons of them out there....


----------



## Back2Horseback

blue eyed pony said:


> eek, a pelham AND an overcheck?! ick ick ick ick ick.
> 
> The pelham itself is not an evil creation. It is a very useful tool in the right hands. Same goes for an overcheck. But putting both together has to be the most evil idea anybody ever had. The pelham with its poll pressure encourages the horse to drop its head... so (of course!!) on goes the overcheck to stop it from dropping its head. Ughhh -shudder-
> 
> edit; add to that, they're not even using the curb rings on the pelham. What's the logic with that? If you're not going to use the curb rings you're better off using just a snaffle... or a kimblewick.


This picture just HURTS ME physically...something about mouth discomfort (& I've only ever ridden WITH A BIT, so am certainly not against bits!) but I am oh so careful with ANY BIT! Poor thing. Anytime a horse is asked to do two conflicting things at once it REALLY FREAKS ME OUT... :0(
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

I know, B2H!!! I too ride with a bit, and am not averse to using stronger bits if necessary (NOT by idiots who just can't control their horse and can't be bothered training it, but for actual training purposes, or for people like me who jam up and get scared in a snaffle but are a-ok in something a bit more powerful - I use a kimblewick cross-country, at the beach, and in wide open spaces, even though my horse is fine in a snaffle, because I jam up and hang off his mouth in a snaffle in those situations and if I ride like that he pushes through my hands and gets dangerous; however when I am confident that I have control I am nicer to his mouth and he listens just fine)... but this getup is just going to confuse the horse and a confused horse can be a dangerous horse. Not to mention the poor horse's state of mind!

As a training tool, I actually LOVE pelhams when used correctly as they were designed. As in, with double reins, using the snaffle rein 99% of the time and the curb only when necessary, or for greater refinement in the horse that can't take two bits and therefore can't take a double bridle (the double is always preferable as with one mouthpiece the signals are a little muddied in a pelham, but some horses just can't take two mouthpieces). My lad for example can't take two mouthpieces because he doesn't have the room in his mouth... not that either of us is advanced enough anyway!

But yes, "put your head down" - which is what ALL poll pressure says - and "keep your head up" at the same time? How the hell are you supposed to do THAT?


----------



## countrylove

hisangelonly said:


> Why would you even want to put your kid on a stud I don't know.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The story itself sounds absolutely awful and heart wrenching for that poor stallion. Some people don't have any sense what so ever. But I do have to say my cousin has a stud and my kids ride him all the time. I completely trust him. He`s a great babysitter.


----------



## hisangelonly

It's very hard to find a stallion like that. Every stud I see is not predictable at all. Then again the people who have them shouldn't have them in the first place. But this was a big stallion and there were mares around. If you have to make a horse bleed and wear him out then maybe your kid shouldn't be on him. Maybe you shouldn't own a horse if you have to do that. It was very infuriating watching that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

In a controlled environment and proper precautions taken and the stallion has proven to stay calm in those conditions then it may be okay. But at a rodeo type environment on a very hot stallion that's bleeding from the sides and mouth and around so many mares I'd say no . it was crazy! Then there's the other type of stallion owner. The ones like my neighbors that keep him in a small stall 24/7 right next to mares. They never ever take him out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl

SayiWont said:


> Sadly, I have seen one of those things in action before and it ain't too pretty. And, to top it all off, it was at a regional 4-H show. The poor horse was being shown by some 12-13 year old girl who's parents had her using all kinds of cruel devices and "training" methods. EX: That bit with the reins on the very bottom rings, a homemade tie-down used to make the horse keep the TWH headset, and super short reins that kept insane amounts of pressure on the horse's mouth (as in mouth gaping open and pained expression). It is crazy what some people will do to a horse (that they claim to love) just to get one step closer to a ribbon.


when did 4-h change??

when I was in, anything too harsh was not allowed..I have even seen kids have to change out their bits because they were using a simple curb..

and forget about using any kind of tie down, martingale out side of the warm up pen...if was considered an advantage and thus was not allowed in the show pen..


----------



## peppersgirl

for the record, the barn I used to work at gave lessons on a few of their studs. they were trained well though, ridden a lot,expected to be gentleman and had exceptional personalities.

I rode one stud at the nebraska horse expo a few years back, and you never would have known he was a stud unless you asked.


----------



## hisangelonly

See they were owned by good owners tho lol. These really arent
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countrylove

hisangelonly said:


> It's very hard to find a stallion like that. Every stud I see is not predictable at all. Then again the people who have them shouldn't have them in the first place. But this was a big stallion and there were mares around. If you have to make a horse bleed and wear him out then maybe your kid shouldn't be on him. Maybe you shouldn't own a horse if you have to do that. It was very infuriating watching that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The sad part is there were other people around who should have stopped it. At an event like that I'm surprised someone didn't say something. That is one of the saddest part, "professionals" let it happen.

I have seen a few awesome studs like my cousins (who has a very weak fence between her stud and 4 mares) and I have seen a few straight crazy ones as well. Including watch one try to kill my grandfather for no reason but the troubled ones were 99% of the time the ones in the wrong hands but some just lose their minds for no reason.

I was on my gelding once when he decided to attack a stud over a mare that he had been previously pastured with. It was an all out rear up and teeth to the neck death attack. He wouldn't stop at first and I was terrified of pulling him over backwards but needless to say we all made it out alive with minor injuries. And this was my "perfect" horse acting this way with me on his back. And the stud was perfectly well mannered as my friend ran to the rescue and lead the stud off without any problems. My gelding instigated a fight and the stud could have cared less.

I've also been around some mares that are straight *you know whats* and I have been around some awesome mares that my kids also ride. I have found I like my boys better most of the time but I also like mares and I like each gender for very different reasons. I also have a mare and she is well the mare (the leader). She is so **** bossy and pushy that I've called in a trainer to teach me how to deal with her. But she has a ton of potential and is smart, too smart though :/

So basically I guess it all depends on the horse's personality and training. 

The worst horse invention ever ??? I would have to agree that it the the misuse of equipment that makes me absolutely disgusted. If you dont know what it does, dont touch it, if you dont know how to use it, dont touch it, and if you use it wrong on purpose, then I may just use it on you LoL :wink:


----------



## hisangelonly

Oh yeah I like geldings over any of them lol. I agree there are some mares with no "moodiness" but to me there's just that chance they get an ovarian cyst and go insane :/. I just prefer the geldings. I used to have a proud cut gelding that would fight with a neighbors stud over the fence. He would back up 20 feet then rush the fence and stop and show his teeth. I thought that stallion (not handled much) was going to jump that fence. Finally they got rid of him and I eventually sold that gelding. Now I own a gelding that all the stallions think is a mare  hahahahaha. He's just that pretty I guess . But bad stallion ownership and handling is like the freaking plague around here! The neighbors 4 stallions, yes that's right, 4!, out of the 4, 2 are stalled up 24/7. There's nothing wrong with one except he's mean and the other foundered. He's only 7. Another stud is 2 and a half years old and kept with mares including his own mother. But they have no worries because he's not mounting them yet. And the other is a mini stud that is mean and is kept stalled as well. These people have 400 acres. At the rodeo thing it was one of the "charro" rodeos? I think? Where they run alongside the steer and grab the tail. Most of the people there were very rough with their horses but I think that stallion was the only one there. But there were plenty of mares.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

I don't know what they call those events. It's the charro style of riding. I'm not a huge fan. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

This one may have been included before but...

What the actual #$^&??? The "Combination Hackamore Gag":

Bits :: Combination Hackamore Gag - Goodwood Saddlery

Featuring a twisted wire single-jointed bit, long shanks, curb chain, narrow mechanical nosepiece... surely this is some medieval torture device and not a bit???


----------



## OutOfTheLoop

I barrel raced in that bit when I was a teenager. I didn't know anybetter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

OutOfTheLoop said:


> I barrel raced in that bit when I was a teenager. I didn't know anybetter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I certainly don't blame you but that's what scares me - anyone can just walk into a tack shop and buy this bit :shock: Personally I can think of no situation where a _good _trainer would require a bit like this either so clearly it is aimed at people who don't know any better and bad "trainers" - the last people who should have something like this in their horse's mouth. Crazy!


----------



## AnrewPL

Good thing that gag bit “hackamore” combination has that little bit of leather wrapped around the noseband. It might be a little harsh otherwise.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

AnrewPL said:


> Good thing that gag bit “hackamore” combination has that little bit of leather wrapped around the noseband. It might be a little harsh otherwise.


That reminds me of a bit I just saw that had loose-coiled copper around the steel shaft that practically made it a twisted wire (oh, and it was a tom thumb to boot!) - and they were making out that the coppery bits made it 'nice' for the horse because they like the taste. Pretty sure they'd be too distracted by the painfully small pressure points to notice!! :-x


----------



## AnrewPL

Oh I don’t know, I always like my painfully small pressure points to at least taste yummy. But, yes, in all seriousness, one does have to wonder who thinks up some of this stuff, not to mention who buys the stuff.


----------



## chandra1313

fkcb1988 said:


> Why do you feel that way?
> 
> I personally dont have a problem with a tie down. Western tie downs dont hurt or cause any unpleasantness. They can be adjust to the right size and have kept me from getting popped in the face.
> 
> I cant think of anything I HATE right now but I dont care for hobbles or twitches. Just because they are misused alot and I think there are better things that can be done.


Why hobbles? I've done some reading and horses that learn to be hobbled are more likely not to struggle if they get caught up in wire, plus it allows them to graze.


----------



## chandra1313

I like nylon latigo's, I have a mohair girth to go with it. I just really struggled with threading the leather and getting the knot tight and in correct postion. A friend of mine, her brother had his leather latigo break and while he wasn't hurt that poor horse was really freaked out by it and ran through a fence, luckily the horse wasn't hurt. I think it comes down to the way a person cinches their horse up really, some just go for it super tight and all in one motion. I do it in stages.


----------



## Jessabel

Over-the-top nasty bits like the one on the first page. Along with stacks and ankle chains.

And pretty much anything else you might expect to find on a Big Lick horse.


----------



## AnrewPL

I was stunned when I saw a “big lick” horse for the first time, (on YouTube, don’t think we have them in AUS) I thought there must have been a handicapped horse event, and I don’t mean like a handicap in racing, more an equal opportunity horse employment deal. I thought, “that can’t be comfortable for the horse, and the riders usually look all awkward and weird, why would anyone possibly want their horse to do that” Some of them look like they are on the edge of foundering in the hind end. Then with a bit of searching found the methods employed to make them do it. Poor horses.


----------



## Cinder

Anything that is over-the-top and couldn't be reasonably used by anyone.


----------



## PaintedMare

worst invention has to be the do it yourself videos. thinks like Perri and stuff that teach you to train your horse. i get that yes they can be helpful but those things have caused more trouble at the farm i work and board at then i would ever let slide. one of the horses is covered in scars right now because his owner saw a video ( i dont know what one) of getting a horse use to a tarp by tieing it to his halter. so she did it the horse freaked out and tangled himself in the rope and tarp. first she should have let him walk over it and other things and done all this over the period of a few weeks. then she didnt tie the rope short enough. theextr rope caused him to tangle. this is not the first incident that has happened because of videos. ughhhh and wont be the last.


----------



## Ripplewind

hisangelonly said:


> What IS it?


It looks like it works off of chin pressure.


----------



## hisangelonly

Looks like a lot of chin pressure  I've personally never seen one used and I'm glad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL

Goddamn that looks like something a plumber might use to bend pipes or something; any idea what it is?.


----------



## hisangelonly

I know I didn't think it was for horses :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

hisangelonly said:


> What IS it?


That is a "quick stop". It is a much more severe version of a mechanical hackamore.


----------



## hisangelonly

Eeek!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87

I gotta say...I own that hackamore combo bit.

Rebel was the only horse I could ride it in and the only bit he liked. I was never in his face or anything, he just worked really well with that bit. It's certainly a harsh bit, freaking metal nose band and god awful long shanks..but he packed it like a champ!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Don't know where that picture came from, but I was surprised to see one of those, kinda. I haven't seen one in years. 
Mango, I have never seen one in a combo setup before.


----------



## MangoRoX87

Cow chick, it was a few pages back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback

COWCHICK77 said:


> That is a "quick stop". It is a much more severe version of a mechanical hackamore.


I still dont "get" how this device is supposed to fit on the head/work??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

It looks like instead of shanks putting leverage for the nose band it has that huge metal piece for under the chin. It's use though I can't imagine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77

Back2Horseback said:


> I still dont "get" how this device is supposed to fit on the head/work??
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The leather band that the chain runs through goes over the nose and the metal goes under the chin, like a curb strap. The reins attach to the bottom of shanks. It works a lot like a mechanical hackamore but with a built in "curb strap" sort of speak.


----------



## Fulford15

A twitch... HATE them.


----------



## Ripplewind

God, this looks just....agonizing.


----------



## hisangelonly

Is that from a bit?!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hisangelonly

Or did he bite his tongue
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy

hisangelonly said:


>


What's wrong with this? The flash seems a bit tight, but other than that it seems like a pretty unharsh bit with a flash, and the noseband is even padded. The only reason the horse is salivating is because it is relaxed and working.


----------



## GotaDunQH

^ you call that relaxed? I don't! I simply don't understand nosebands cranked on like that to keep a horse's mouth shut.


----------



## Almond Joy

GotaDunQH said:


> ^ you call that relaxed? I don't! I simply don't understand nosebands cranked on like that to keep a horse's mouth shut.


Since you can't see the horse's face, but now that I look at it again, it is not relaxed, however that is misuse of the equipment, not the equipment itself.


----------



## hisangelonly

The worst thing is misuse .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony

Almond Joy said:


> What's wrong with this? The flash seems a bit tight, but other than that it seems like a pretty unharsh bit with a flash, and the noseband is even padded. The only reason the horse is salivating is because it is relaxed and working.


I hate flash nosebands. I hate crank nosebands. I hate PADDED nosebands. That's all 3 rolled into one. Nasty nasty invention and it's nearly impossible to get a good quality dressage bridle without a padded crank + flash, plus padded "comfort" headpiece [my horse hates them as do many other horses I know]. Yeah... SOME people don't overtighten them, but the whole reason they were INVENTED was to facilitate severe overtightening.

A relaxed horse will have a jaw that is slightly open, and if you force the jaw shut and disallow any kind of opening action, you create tension and hollowness. No place in any show ring and certainly no place in a pleasure horse as I am sure many people will attest - a hollow horse is not a pleasure to ride!

Padded nosebands just increase the pressure from an over-tight noseband, which to begin with is already pushing the cheeks against the teeth, and even GOOD teeth regularly seen to by a qualified equine dentist can cause ulceration when they're shoved up against the cheeks that way.

I have very very basic equipment. Yes, I use a pelham bit, but I use double reins so most of the time it has the same action as a simple snaffle. My bridles are ALL plain flat cavesson nosebands. No padding, no flash, no crank, nothing. I have nothing about a grakle/figure 8 when used correctly and for the right purpose, but I see no purpose in flash or crank nosebands other than to cause discomfort for the poor horse.

I have basic equipment NOT because my horse is amazing and well-behaved... but because he is NOT always, and I refuse to be labelled as THAT person who just slaps a bigger bit/stronger noseband/martingale/spurs/whatever on to "solve" a problem that then proceeds to get worse.

He goes in a pelham because most of the time, he is lovely in a snaffle, but sometimes I need more [I am tiny, it is not physically possible for me to force him to listen to a snaffle if he decides he isn't going to].

The pelham is the only thing short of a double bridle that will remotely allow such a use, and there are two reasons he's not actually in a double... firstly because neither of us is that advanced, and secondly because his mouth simply is not conformed for two mouthpieces.


----------



## COWCHICK77

hisangelonly said:


> The worst thing is misuse .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





trailhorserider said:


> I've never heard of a law on spurs. Those look like typical mexican style spurs. I have seen similar spurs in collections. I've never seen them in use, but their use wouldn't surprise me. And really, if you keep them off the horse, they do no harm.
> 
> You know, I've tried hard to think what the worst horse invention is, and there is a LOT of stuff I would never use. BUT, there is a lot of stuff I would never use that someone else may have a use for and actually use in an appropriate fashion.



These two comments are great. This is pretty much what it boils down to.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Fulford15 said:


> A twitch... HATE them.


Well the theory behind (lip) twitches is that they stimulate the release of endorphins (natural painkillers) to the brain - I've seen some pretty well-respected vets use them but they're certainly not for amateur hands. I don't think they're bad when used properly, which goes for all proper tools really. They may look nasty but they don't act how you might suppose - and there are horses that don't do well under sedation, or where sedation isn't possible.


----------



## Muppetgirl

Fulford15 said:


> A twitch... HATE them.


Wow.....twitches are very useful, for handlers and vets.....and also for the horses themselves.......ever seen a horse panicking while stuck in a fence????? A twitch is your best friend until you get that horse out.....nope a twitch is very very useful and tame......


----------



## Tracer

I've used a twitch once. I didn't much like the idea of it at first, but you pretty quickly learn that it's not harming the horse. The horse I did it to almost went to sleep.


----------



## blue eyed pony

I, too, have used twitches. In fact, my 2yo TB absolutely HAS to be twitched [or sedated but that would be a vet visit] to inject her with anything. It's not physically possible to do it without the twitch and besides, it's not safe, with how violently she reacts. Because she needs a course of Pentosan and probably boosters, injections are a big part of the near and foreseeable future.

EAR twitching is purely evil, but nose twitching is fine.


----------



## GotaDunQH

I've ear twitched with my hand a time or two; not a hard twitch but a hold. The inside tip of the ear is another spot that will relax a horse. Linda Tellington-Jones talks about it in her books and teachings.

A pony at the barn said hello to a porcupine and ended up with quilla in his muzzle. The barn manager had gotten most of the out but the pony got increasing difficult to handle. We had no tranq, and you couldn't twitch his nore of course, so the barn manager called me to help. When I got there I asked if she had tried to twitch his ear....and she said she didn't even think of trying that. So I held his ear, twisted it lightly, he calmed right down and we got the rest of the quills out.


----------



## blue eyed pony

My filly OTOH absolutely FREAKS if you so much as try to hold her ear 'closed' to trim the hair... and when I got her, was horribly head-shy, and is STILL quite ear-shy. Ear twitching is quite common in TB circles so I can only assume that that was the cause.

My mother worked on a TB stud some years ago. Every single one of their yearlings/weanlings was ear shy. Every single one of their foals was ear twitched for branding.

Every single horse that I know has been ear twitched, is ear shy. Therefore, I dislike the practice, because I haven't seen a horse that wasn't traumatized by the experience.


----------



## Ripplewind

My gelding is ear-shy. The only person I trust to clip his ears safely is my instructor, since he's known Winny longer than I have, and he has WAY more experience than anyone else in the area.

Winny has gotten better about his ears, but whenever there are clippers near them, he starts to toss his head and he does little rears. He hates it. I'll have to ask my instructor what he does to help calm him down.


----------



## Phantomcolt18

EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> This one may have been included before but...
> 
> What the actual #$^&??? The "Combination Hackamore Gag":
> 
> Bits :: Combination Hackamore Gag - Goodwood Saddlery
> 
> Featuring a twisted wire single-jointed bit, long shanks, curb chain, narrow mechanical nosepiece... surely this is some medieval torture device and not a bit???


Ew Ew Ew!!! That is the bit my BO uses on his horse(shanks are a little shorter but still!). I HATE IT! I've been begging him to let me take the horse down to a full-cheek snaffle like my boys(Since I'm the one working him). His excuse "No it's the only bit that works on him." and he was even debating using a HARSHER bit!! I'm practically panicing over here. I barely want to ride the horse because I don't want to even put that thing in his mouth let alone think about touching the reins! Worst part is my BO is very on his mouth and uses a wire war bonnet to boot.  It makes me sad and unbelievably annoyed.


----------



## Kayty

I have to twitch my 2 yr old for injections. Very easy to just twitch his neck, people seem to forget about their neck for a twitch location - id much prefer there to an ear or even nose twitch
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

Kayty said:


> I have to twitch my 2 yr old for injections. Very easy to just twitch his neck, people seem to forget about their neck for a twitch location - id much prefer there to an ear or even nose twitch
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Where on the neck do you twitch? I am not familiar with that.


----------



## smrobs

Worst invention of the horse world? Everything.

That's really the best answer I can come up with. Pretty much everything, with the exception of super harsh bits, has it's place and good purpose in the horse world, from tie downs to training forks to draw reins to spurs to curb bits to twitches. Where horses start having problems with items like that, and where those items get such a bad name, is from people using them when they don't know the why's, how's, or when's to _properly_ use them.

However, since we're currently on twitches, my brother is a farrier and he carries a Stableizer of every size in the tool box on his truck. It's effective and doesn't hurt the horse and it often helps keep Jason safe so that he doesn't get injured working on a horse that is less than cooperative.




ETA: Alex, you basically just kind of wad up the neck skin into a fist a little bit.


----------



## AlexS

Oh neat, thanks.


----------



## Endiku

Poop. Its so unnecessary! >.>


----------



## hisangelonly

And horsie sneezes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ripplewind

Cheap, poorly made saddles. XP


----------



## AnrewPL

Actually Ripplewind; I reckon you are right in that, they may not be the nastiest bit of equipment but given the sheer numbers of them, and the lengths of time they are on the horse and the years people spend riding in them, you are probably right.


----------



## Oxer

This thread has been quite an interesting read. I've been with horses for a little over 20 years now, and i thought i'd seen it all. Boy was i wrong! 
Some of the stuff you folks have posted is completely heinous!


----------



## SorrelHorse

The turbo and nitro buttons that my mare seems to never turn off.


----------



## Back2Horseback

Ripplewind said:


> God, this looks just....agonizing.


I can't say from the photo EXACTLY POSITIVELY HOWthis injury came to be, bit I'm guessing due to the "precision" nature (straight across from start to end point on each of the MULTIPLE lacerations ) of the wounds, that they were bit-induced. Either way, looking at the photo makes me physically ill and scarily angry at whomever caused such a tragedy unto that poor thing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_

ETA: Looking further, I wonder if the center portion with the two PUNCTURE LOOKING WOUNDS could not have been caused by the tissue BETWEEN the "punctures" being "squeezed up" in the nutcracker effect of a Tom Thumb and the end punctures where the tounge tissue simply gave in?


----------



## alexischristina

Oh poor dear. ): I hate that.

I happen to own one bridle with a crank nose band, purchased because it was the first one I could find in a HIGH quality leather that matched my saddle (though I'm not currently using it, I'm still in denial over the fact that my expensive show bridle doesn't fit my current horse) and happen to use a flash nose band, and while I like it I can definitely see how they're misused. Last year one of the girls I showed with was CONSTANTLY on me about having it cranked up as tight as I could make it (along with the noseband), which was CLEARLY uncomfortable for my horse. She wasn't a bad rider, and she had good intentions, but it goes to show how tack can be misused even by riders with good intentions. I can only imagine what she would say if I had the crank on as I would normally ride with my noseband... 

But back to my point. Harsh hands and mis-informed riders are, I think, the worst "inventions" of the horse world.


----------



## Kayty

Oh, and re crank nosebands as this misconception irks me significantly as I own two bridles with cranks. 
Just because it's a crank does NOT make it torturous. you don't HAVE to tighten it. I most certainly don't. I can very easily fit two fingers under it, over the bridge of the nose. In fact it's probably TOO loose. 
Do you wear a belt? Yes? Do you tighten that belt to the point that it crushes your organs, just because it CAN get tight enough? No? Then why condem those who own a crank noseband? Flash straps can be tightened just as much.
My crank is purely on my bridles because I loved the rest of the bridle. And yes, I love the comfort mono- head piece with cut back behind the ears. My horse is far happier in it than his old straight cut bridle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa

Ripplewind said:


> God, this looks just....agonizing.


I actually read the back story behind this picture on this forum, you could probably dig around and find it. Basically, the owner says the trainer did it with a harsh bit and really really hard, mean hands. The trainer says the cuts were there when the horse was bought to her (but she rode him anyway...).


----------



## Abnormal

What are Tom Thumb bits do? Why are they bad?


----------



## COWCHICK77

Abnormal said:


> What are Tom Thumb bits do? Why are they bad?


There is a pile of threads on here about Tom Thumbs.


----------



## jillybean19

KJsDustyDash said:


> I would have to say Dermosodan Gel,. Alhough I suppose there might be circumstances where it could be used correctly. As a replacement for training or lack of time, evil.


My vet had me use it when I purchased a colt who was full of ticks. He was only halter broke and there was no way he was going to let me inspect and pull them all, so he gave me this to get him sedated while I did the nasty job. Only used once, and much needed, too.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl

1. Tom Thumbs
2. Rollkur in all disciplines
3. [email protected]$$ trainers who don't know what they are doing and make the poor horse do nearly impossible stuff, etc.


----------



## eliduc

Actually, things like bicycle chain mouth pieces.


----------



## EquineOpus

This ........ :shock:


----------



## smrobs

^^Actually, if that thing is as safe as a horse trailer, I think it's a very good invention.


But, maybe that's just me.


----------



## acorn

xJumperx said:


> I want to take these bits, shove them in the mouths of those who use them, and yank back and forth a few times. I swear, some people...


That isn't exactly the place I'd prefer to shove them...:evil: but, yeah, that's good, too.


----------

